# Hydrohut



## rockydog (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anybody ever tried the Hydrohut or Hydrohut Mini. I am thinking of getting one and was curious how well it ventilates, sturdiness, etc. If I could get a review it would be great


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Has anybody ever tried the Hydrohut or Hydrohut Mini. I am thinking of getting one and was curious how well it ventilates, sturdiness, etc. If I could get a review it would be great


*Whats up rockydog. If you go to the grow journal section we have a member named Fiction and he is using a Hydrohut mini. You might want to ask him some questions. *


----------



## rockydog (Jun 20, 2006)

ok thanx, I will chack that out


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

My buddy went with one and it's working fine for him. It was a little more of a hassle to set up than advertised becasue you had to pull everything real tight, so it was kind of a beast but once it was set up no probs.


----------

